# Micro contrôleur Arduino postez vos inventions



## Garvleiz (3 Janvier 2013)

Hey Wld !

Voilà à la demande j'ouvre un fil sur les :

*MICROCONTRÔLEUR-ARDUINO*​
Donc pour ceux qui veulent savoir ce que c'est en gros : _(je ferais un post beaucoup plus long pour les détails another day)_

*Définition :* micro qui vient du latin ??? veut dire petit.         ça va jusque là j'ai perdu personne non ? 
controleur qui contrôle      ...    ...  ça été vachement dur...

Voilà comment ça se présente c'est un petit processeur tout mignon comme ça:






avec entrée et sortie *numérique et analogique* sur lesquels ont peu brancher tout type de capteur ou d'actionneur ... youpi !!! et on en fait quoi ?? patience ...
&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;​
On fait ce que l'on veut  Si si je te jure clique là <= regarde ça vaut le coup ... :love:
Ils sont franchement bon les gars... :love:



Pour débuter, on trouve pour commencer ce qu'il faut *ici*(objet très techniques )  *ici* (celui là est très complet),*ici*(site de référence n°1),*ici* (autre de qualité) vous avez donc ici tout les sites de qualités et peu cher pour le matériel tout votre bonheur ...
ET EVIDEMENT LA DOC   *LE livre de référence*.
Ceci dit on est pas obligé de tout acheter ni le bouquin c'est à titre informatif on peut aussi se balader *là*


Moi ce que j'ai done pas grand chose :
-lampe qui s'alume quand tu reçois tes mails sous léopard (hé oui notification en avant première)
-aroseur de plante automatique en fct (luminosité, humidité, temps)
-pilote automatique de voilier (dur) et pas parfait je reste sur les modèles industriels...
deux trois connerie du genre


---------------
 CLIQUE PAS TU VAS LE REGRETTER => Pour faire Paul et Miké sur le forum <= CLIQUE PAS TU VAS LE REGRETTER
-------------​c'est soli monsieur !

Pour ceux qui en ont déja fait allez-y postez vos miracles (le montage et en lien le programme) si possible ...










JE TAVAIS DIS DE PAS CLIQUER !!!!!!​
Maintenant tu n'a plus qu'a t'y mettre,sur cette page il y a vraiment tout les liens dont tu as besoins.


----------



## zined (3 Janvier 2013)

Merci Garvleiz d'avoir ouvert ce post 

COrdialement
zined


----------



## ergu (4 Janvier 2013)

Garvleiz a dit:


> Moi ce que j'ai done pas grand chose :
> -lampe qui s'alume quand tu reçois tes mails sous léopard (hé oui notification en avant première)
> -aroseur de plante automatique en fct (luminosité, humidité, temps)
> -pilote automatique de voilier (dur) et pas parfait je reste sur les modèles industriels...
> deux trois connerie du genre



Beh là, tu vois, je suis over-déçu : pas de photo ? Pas de code ? Pas de description du matos utilisé ?

Enfin, bordel, quoi, merde :




Garvleiz a dit:


> Pour ceux qui en ont déja fait allez-y postez vos miracles (le montage et en lien le programme) si possible ...



Sinon, salut et bienvenue au bar !


----------



## Garvleiz (4 Janvier 2013)

Tout doux mon cher Ergu j'ai déjà passé un peu de temps à faire le premier ça va arriver ... J'ai pas le matos avec moi ...


----------



## Arlequin (7 Janvier 2013)

euh.... :mouais:

rien compris

mais bienvenu au bar 
et bonne année


----------



## iMax (7 Janvier 2013)

Pas mal ce truc, ça donne quelques idées.


----------



## Garvleiz (8 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> euh.... :mouais:
> 
> rien compris
> 
> ...



J'ai essayé de mettre des liens pour expliquer ... clique sur le premier MICROCONTROLEUR


----------



## Arlequin (8 Janvier 2013)

Garvleiz a dit:


> ... clique sur le premier MICROCONTROLEUR





Garvleiz a dit:


> CLIQUE PAS TU VAS LE REGRETTER =>
> <= CLIQUE PAS TU VAS LE REGRETTER
> JE TAVAIS DIS DE PAS CLIQUER !!!!!!



ouais ben faut savoir 




ah ouais, faire du caoua avec un nunchunk, trop d'la balle

comment ais je pu attendre si longtemps sans savoir :rateau:

bon ben voilà, maintenant je sais

un peu geek quand même non ? 

allez, à la revoyure


----------



## aCLR (8 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ah ouais, faire du caoua avec un nunchunk, trop d'la balle



Vivement qu'on puisse jouer à la play avec un fer à repasser


----------



## Arlequin (8 Janvier 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Vivement qu'on puisse jouer à la play avec un fer à repasser&#8230;



vas-y lances toi, y'a de supers tuto sur l'arduino machin là :love:

et pis j'étais sérieux avec le caoua (bon faut aller de suite à 1:16 avant c'est ... euh ... chiant)

[YOUTUBE]e7pOfJTQ5Dg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ergu (8 Janvier 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Vivement qu'on puisse jouer à la play avec un fer à repasser



J'ai loué pour une fortune un gîte tip-top high-tech équipé de plusieurs play, comme tu dis.
Bah, je l'ai regretté.

Faus se méfier des dix play des gîtes.


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2013)

Ah ben au moins en 2013 y'en a qui changent pas.

Et c'est tant mieux 

Sauf que t'as pas un livre à écrire, toi ?


----------



## lapestenoire (9 Janvier 2013)

Un microcontrôleur est constitué d'un CPU, d'une mémoire, volatile et non volatile, et des périphériques programmables,  connu également sous le nom de  "puce". Les microcontrôleurs disponibles sur le marcher vont généralement de 4 bits à 32 bits comprenant une variété de périphériques comme A/D D/A, timer et cetera, ainsi les microcontrôleurs sont utilisés dans presque tous les systèmes dits embarqués pour leur flexibilité et leur faible coût.

PS: ton site se veut débutant, et malheureusement bien confus, l'intérêt c'est d'avoir des exemples simples de firmware et les couts concernant la toolchain (budget conséquent) hobby pas donné a tout le monde.


----------



## Garvleiz (11 Janvier 2013)

Pour 80 tu as déjà beaucoup de matis... et personnellement je ne soude pas mes projets donc tout est réutilisable... cela fait deux an que j'ai le même matos et j'ai du depuis réinvestir 20 pour quelques pièces particulières.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h10 ----------

int Ledverte = 13; _// déclaration d'une Led ici (nommée Ledverte) branchée sur le port 13 (numérique)_

void setup()
{
  pinMode (Ledverte, OUTPUT);   _//ici par la fonction pinMode et OUTPUT on explique que "Ledverte" est une sortie_
}

void loop()    _ //C'est le coeur du programme que l'on peut commencer ainsi pour une boucle qui se répète..._
{
  digitalWrite(Ledverte, HIGH);   _//on envoie du courant dans notre 13 de notre Ledverte qui a pour effet de l'allumer_
  delay(5000);   _// un temps de 5000 milliseconde s'écoule avant la prochaine commande_
  digitalWrite(Ledverte,LOW); _// on éteint la Led_
  delay(3000);  _//nouveau delai puis ça recommence_
}

Voici un premier exemple extrêmement simple pour ceux qui voudrait commencer...
On fait clignoter une Led ... 
Les // sont ici pour intégrer dans le programme des commentaires ils ne sont donc pas pris en compte. vous pourrez donc les effacer...

D'autres exemple suivront avec une difficulté croissante...


----------



## lapestenoire (12 Janvier 2013)

je ne demandais pas d'exemple ici (encore si on peut appeler ca un exemple, parfois je me demande pourquoi nous donnons de telles confitures a des...), je demandais une facon mature et claire d'exposer cette question, tu me diras j'ai essayé en te donnant une sorte d'introduction qui peut etre comprise (et étendue au reste) a defaut d'un vomi ou morceau de pomme de terre sur ta joue ou du kaka au fond de ta bouche.

DSL pour la méchanceté, je suis comme ca.


----------



## ergu (12 Janvier 2013)

Garvleiz a dit:


> On fait clignoter une Led ...



la dernière fois que j'ai fait clignoter une laide, c'était...
Ah non, ça n'est pas racontable.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Janvier 2013)

@ ergu :

"les dix play des gîtes et faire clignoter une laide" ..............................Encore une comme ça et je peux changer de froc !:love:

ps : peux pas te bouler !


----------



## ergu (12 Janvier 2013)

Garvleiz a dit:


> Ledverte.



Eva Joly ?
C'est paradoxal, du coup.


----------



## aCLR (12 Janvier 2013)

Garvleiz a dit:


> Les // sont ici pour intégrer dans le programme



C'est bien joli tout ça mais quel est le programme en question ?! Parce que là je ne vois pas bien où coller ces lignes de codes.
Ton truc est intéressant mais la façon dont tu le présentes ne m'aide pas du tout !
Soit tu t'adresses à des gens déjà dans le circuit et un blog serait plus à propos soit tu t'adresses au profane et un tutoriel clair serait le bienvenu.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Janvier 2013)

ergu a dit:


> la dernière fois que j'ai fait clignoter une laide, c'était...





ergu a dit:


> Eva Joly ?



À ta place, m'en vanterais pas ! :rateau:


----------



## Garvleiz (12 Janvier 2013)

La prochaine fois je mettrais une Lednoire ...  on verra pas qu'elle clignote comme ça ....

Sauf si elle cligne des yeux....


PS: pour répondre à l'autre ... là voici le programme... à copier dans le compilateur

*************************************************************************​
int Ledverte = 13;

void setup()
{
pinMode (Ledverte, OUTPUT);
}

void loop()
{
digitalWrite(Ledverte, HIGH);
delay(5000);
digitalWrite(Ledverte,LOW);
delay(3000);
}
**************************************************************​
#Pour le faire marcher il faut donc posséder une Led violette ça marche aussi mais c'est moins beau enfin ce n'est qu'une question dégouts et des couleurs...

#Il faut égalment le micro contrôleur j'ai mis plein de lien dans le premier post pour faire acquisition du précieux.

#Puis brancher une patte de la Led sur la borne 13 et l'autre la relier à la masse notée sur la carte GND. Si ça ne marche pas la retourner car il y a un sens...

#Télécharger le compilateur "Arduino" l'interface de programmation est gratuite. Windows est supporté mais tous les systèmes d'exploitation Linux Mac le gère !!! et l'installer

#brancher la Arduino Shield, compiler (petit bouton en haut avec une flèche) puis observer...


----------



## Arlequin (12 Janvier 2013)

Toi t'as un don pour la pédagogie


----------



## Garvleiz (12 Janvier 2013)

Mais par post expliquer cela relève du miracle. Pour parvenir à ce que j'ai fais; j'y ai quand même passé du temps si des personnes ont des questions je suis prêt à leur répondre ... et + si elle est pas trop Led. 

Franchement sur le Forum on a souvent les solutions à nos problèmes:
Mais c'est facile de dire  " ben pour régler ton problème tu fais : "

- ALT+shift+POUET (je le dis pas sur la terrasse yen a qui le feront) quand tu redémarres

ou encore

- demande à Pascal mais ne le contredis pas ...

ya aussi

- BEN ya un tuto qui a été publié le 6 novembre 2003 à 12h28 43" franchement t'aurais pu faire une recherche sur le sujet. Et d'abord file te présenter on débarque pas comme ça sur le forum...

ou le traditionnel

- Ah là mon pauvre c'est à l'apple store qui faut aller


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2013)

Je vais essayer de faire bref: 

Le soucis c'est que tu es dans ton "délire", dans ta "bulle" geeko-techno-bricolo-machin, ce que "l'autre", qui a malgré tout de même un pseudo (aCLR),  a - soit dit en passant -déjà tenté de te faire comprendre.

Prends un peu de recul et essaye de visualiser la situation: 

Tu débarques à la terrasse du bar (là, déjà, première prise de risque), animé d'une passion certaine (ça c'est bien) pour des bidouilles techniques (seconde prise de risque) vaguement loufoques et à l'intérêt de prime abord frôlant le barre du zéro absolu, pour lesquelles tu déballes tout un tas d'informations confuses, des smileys, des liens dans tous les sens, bref un joyeux foutoir, sans te soucier le moins du monde de l'intérêt que pourrait y apporter la clientèle particulière de cette terrasse.

Tu vois ? 

Alors, mon conseil: 
Explique en français, à des gens qui n'ont pas spécialement le bagage nécessaire à la compréhension de ton charabia, le pourquoi du comment cela pourrait éventuellement éveiller un semblant d'étincelle d'intérêt auprès de cette audience sceptique des bas-fonds du forum ! 

Et, j'insiste, je ne te demande pas un mode d'emploi ou un lien vers un bouquin, je te demande de "vendre" ton sujet, de le rendre attrayant, si possible, et, soyons optimistes,  de nous donner envie _ in fine _ de nous retrouver dans un club de fanatiques du micro contrôleur arduino !

Maintenant, ce n'est que mon avis, tu fais ce que tu veux, mais après faudra pas râler si tu te fais envoyer sur les roses.

Bon dimanche


----------



## Garvleiz (13 Janvier 2013)

Merci Arlequin, je crois qu'au début j'ai écris le premier post je ne me suis pas rendu compte de la difficulté à pouvoir expliquer même un peu ... je reconnais m'y être mal pris et avoir fait trop usage de lien...  

Alors j'essaie d'expliquer...
Bref l'intérêt de ce système qui s'adresse à des non professionnels est de s'aventurer dans le bricolage electro-technique qui n'est pas si difficile qu'il peut y paraitre et permet de réaliser tout ce qui vous passer par la tête...


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> ce que "l'autre", qui a malgré tout de même un pseudo (aCLR)



Ah ?! C'était donc moi l'autre !


----------



## Arlequin (13 Janvier 2013)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah ?! C'était donc moi l'autre !



je suppose oui

oh putain:  "malgré tout de même" fallait l'écrire celle-là


----------



## aCLR (13 Janvier 2013)

Arlequin a dit:


> je suppose oui



Tu supputes, il suppositoire !



@Gartruc

C'est bien joli ta led qui clignote mais à part envoyer des messages en morse je vois pas bien à quoi ça peut servir d'autre !


----------



## lapestenoire (13 Janvier 2013)

oui "l'autre" c'est certainement aLCR, sinon il aurait dit "l'autre gros batard " 

sinon j'aimerais dire a monsieur LEDs qui clignotent, qu'il se peut, qu'il y ait des gens ici dont c'est un tout petit peu le métier et qui ne comprennent rien a ce que tu racontes  ils doivent etre completement kons  ou alors ils comprennent des choses mais la ils seraient obligés d'entrer dans un débat philosophique pointu: la klonnerie est-elle génétique ou accidentelle? 



PS je suis humaniste mais tres méchant.

sinon tu devrais commencer par ceci: 
( a . b) barre = a barre + b barre et inversement ( a + b ) barre = a barre . b barre

((il y a deux crétins a l'origine boole et de morgan ))

et que représente une "porte logique" lumineuse ou non, car la nous marchons seul dans la nuit noire et qu'il ne faut pas cautionner l'irréalité sous les aspérités absentes et désenchantées de nos pensées iconoclastes et désoxydées et vice et versa.


----------



## ergu (14 Janvier 2013)

lapestenoire a dit:


> et que représente une "porte logique"



Bah, une porte qui s'ouvre du bon côté, c'te question !


----------



## Garvleiz (14 Janvier 2013)

lapestenoire a dit:


> PS je suis humaniste mais tres méchant.
> 
> sinon tu devrais commencer par ceci:
> ( a . b) barre = a barre + b barre et inversement ( a + b ) barre = a barre . b barre
> ...



Je ne vois pas pourquoi on peut avoir besoin de logique binaire ... pour faire clignoter un Led. Ce sera le cas si on commence à compliquer un peu les choses avec des entrées boutons et transistors et amplificateur opérationnels là il y a moyens de se poser de se poser d'interrssant problèmes...


----------



## Vivid (29 Mars 2013)

Arduino; cela vaut le détour


----------

